# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Wrinkled scalp after wearing poly unit??

## JustWantHairSC

I'm currently wearing a full poly thin skin piece. I just took it off today to clean for the first time...noticed that my scalp was wrinkled...almost like a dented in places look?  Is this normal? Is it because the scalp cant breathe? or because the scalp is being pulled upward?

I applied using tape around the top of the natural crown hairline and no adhesive (ghost bond) except on the front hairline. 

Has anyone ever had this happen with the poly thin skin? lace? 

Suggestions appreciated.

----------


## Nostab73

Did you figure this out?

----------

